# What Pen Kit & Blank for Marine Corp General



## SteveAxelrod (May 19, 2016)

So my neighbor commissioned a fifth pen, this one as a gift for her daughter (she's a colonel in the Marine Corp) to give to her general. I think $50-60 max is probably what she has in mind, so this will probably be a daily working pen - maybe a rollerball. I'm okay making just a few dollars in order to offer the best looking pen.

Do I go with something like the Bald Eagle Insignia Flag Bolt Action in Antique Pewter or do I shoot for something fairly upscale like a Jr Statesman, Jr Aaron, or Gentleman's Rollerball and a nice blank? 

I'd appreciate suggestions for pen kit, pen finish, and blank!!

Thanks!


----------



## longbeard (May 19, 2016)

I did this one for my wife's aunt when she retired.
I "think" there are few vendors who may have custom blanks for your needs.
Between the 4 you showed, I'd go with the bolt action, stars & stripes.




might find something here. Fred is a great guy to deal with.
http://www.ptownsubbie.com/cncpenblanks.html
After looking, no Marines



Harry


----------



## Jim15 (May 19, 2016)

I think I would go with the first one.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (May 19, 2016)

I gave one of these to an Air Force general I work with, in walnut burl.  He loved it.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 19, 2016)

Well the first one or Bill's. As for the other 3 they are not $50 dollar pens, if it's a favor for your neighbor well that's ok but keep in mind the those kits are over $35 plus the blank you choose can go from $3 to $30 and you may want to make something for your trouble.

I sell a Jr Anthony or Aaron for $180 and up, Your first choice, would be $80 with a less complicated blank than that. But then again your neighbor is more important then your brother, because when you get sick at 3AM he's the guy that will run throw fire to help you.


----------



## MTViper (May 19, 2016)

I like the American Patriot series that Bill suggested, but I'd go with a rollerball or fountain pen.  I've made a matched set for me - pewter finish in King Cocobolo - and they are great.


----------



## Alex D (May 20, 2016)

My father in law was in the Marines. I made him a pen using a ti gold jr gent paired with the devil dog blank from ptownsubbie.   He loved it and I'm planning on making another one for a friend that is a Marine Colonel.


----------



## Cmmarshall (May 20, 2016)

My step father is an ex marine (is there such thing? "Once a marine always a marine" right)

Anyway. I plan on making him a pen with the psi American patriot kit. As for a blank, I haven't decided yet. But, how much "America" do you want in the pen. This kit has plenty, so the blank could be a variety of things. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rick_G (May 20, 2016)

For a daily working pen I would go with the first one or Bill's suggestion.  Of the two I prefer Bill's.  For me while the rollerball writes nice and looks nice the cap quickly becomes a pain if you are using the pen all day.


----------



## t001xa22 (May 20, 2016)

Steve, over the years, I have had a lot of success with WoodPenPro's line of Patriot kits, both in the Euro/Designer and Cigar styles. The main reason I like them is that they are available with the Eagle, Globe and Anchor insignia clips. I come from a family of Marines, and we know what this insignia means to them. I did most of mine in the dark navy blue acrylic, in keeping with the color of the dress blues. Just a thought.


----------



## jimm1 (May 20, 2016)

Acrylic Marines blank


----------



## shebda (Nov 24, 2019)

I sold a Sierra twist pen with the Marine Corps inlay kit from Kallenshaan Woods to a Marine Corps major general a couple of months ago.  I made a series of Jr Gentleman II (gold titanium) and Jr Statesmen rollerballs for an Army 4-star general that he gave away to visiting dignitaries.  I've also sold the Jr Gentleman II rollerball to the Air Force to support their foreign engagement requirements.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 24, 2019)

Cmmarshall said:


> My step father is an ex marine (is there such thing? "Once a marine always a marine" right)
> 
> Anyway. I plan on making him a pen with the psi American patriot kit. As for a blank, I haven't decided yet. But, how much "America" do you want in the pen. This kit has plenty, so the blank could be a variety of things.
> 
> Good luck!



Actually, it's *former Marine*.  Always a Marine, Sailor, Airmen, Soldier or Coast Guardsman.  Doesn't matter your branch, you were and will always be, you can't take it back.  Go Navy!!!


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 24, 2019)

In one of our veteran groups are 3 Marines, that are always being kidded about eating Crayons.  2 years ago for Christmas I cast some Crayon labels and made them each a Sierra pen.  They loved them,


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 24, 2019)

SteveAxelrod said:


> So my neighbor commissioned a fifth pen, this one as a gift for her daughter (she's a colonel in the Marine Corp) to give to her general. I think $50-60 max is probably what she has in mind, so this will probably be a daily working pen - maybe a rollerball. I'm okay making just a few dollars in order to offer the best looking pen.
> 
> Do I go with something like the Bald Eagle Insignia Flag Bolt Action in Antique Pewter or do I shoot for something fairly upscale like a Jr Statesman, Jr Aaron, or Gentleman's Rollerball and a nice blank?
> 
> ...



I'm thinking a pen like #3 or 4.  Personally I'd buy a custom kit, but that's me.  Class is in order here.  This man or woman has spent a lot of time serving our country, do it right and keep it classy.  As for blank selection, I'd stay away from everyday acrylic.  I would suggest getting a hold of Mark James and asking his opinion, or help, on a very nice segmented blank.  Mark's got a great eye.  $50.00-60.00 is kind of on the low end for the stature of this person.  I'd probably push the dollar amount up closer to $150.00 to $200.00.  But again, you have a budget to live within.  Good luck and I'd love to see the end result.


----------

